# How to know the potency of butter?



## Mari (May 12, 2012)

Is there way to tell how potent is cannabis butter? Every time I make, it's different potency and it's hard to dose for cooking.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

Seems like alota variables making butter , ive only made it 4x and everytime it varied. I guess the grade of product used, cook time etc will vary the results


----------



## asdfkry (May 12, 2012)

potency will depend of quantity, and quality of the plant material used, as well as method, and of course the quantity of butter used.

I have found that throwing it all together in a crock pot over night produces very strong, very disgusting butter. (which most casual stoners cant handle)
for a milder, much more enjoyably tasting butter, add plant material to boiling water/butter, and simmer for 2 hours, cool, refrigerate, and poor water off the next day.

actually finding the thc content? im not sure.

hope this was slightly helpful.


----------



## colonuggs (May 12, 2012)

if you use the same strain... same extracting time.... same amount of herb everytime... the effects will be the same.....

if you use different strains this will make things different or if you get the same strain from different sources (different cuts)

I use my of sour d and my bubba for butter.... sativa and indica butter for the different applications

Try 1.5 grams dry ground up weed per tablespoon butter 12 gs per stick of butter...has the same effect... potency... everytime


----------



## Ringsixty (May 12, 2012)

quality, quantity and cooking method all determine potency.


----------



## 1993stoner (May 14, 2012)

Off topic but I'm high off a really stong brownie atm


----------



## missnu (May 14, 2012)

I have nearly given up on making butter...it always tastes like hell and I have to eat such a large amount to get anything off of it..I am inadept at making it...


----------



## missnu (May 14, 2012)

1993stoner said:


> Off topic but I'm high off a really stong brownie atm


and fella is there anything you aren't high on right now? or yesterday?


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

huh? people want it strong....if it is real strong ..eat less...and plant material is nasty in baking and for lazy people who don't own strainers or too cheap to buy cheese cloth .... make large batches in a crockpot and freeze what you don't use right away...the consistency should be the same in the pot.


----------



## Corso312 (May 14, 2012)

missnu said:


> I have nearly given up on making butter...it always tastes like hell and I have to eat such a large amount to get anything off of it..I am inadept at making it...





buy a crock pot ...it is idiot proof...trust me i am an idiot and make sick butter with zero effort


----------



## cannofbliss (May 14, 2012)

repetition and consistency with your recipe... and quality of your ingredients...

that will give you the best way to determine potency every time...


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (May 17, 2012)

Weigh the weed, taking into consideration % of bud to trim. If using more than one strain keep track of the % also. Then weigh or measure the butter or oil. Next keep track of cooking time and temperature (both play a role). Here is the tricky part, Make as many batches as possible changing some batches and trying to copy the ones you like. I've talked about doing this for years but always just mixing it all together in seeing what I did when its done. The strains involved will decide just what type of high you get and the weed to butter ratio will determine potency. Also consider harvest timing of the weed (some strains change a lot in one week). Then once the butter is finished you can eat it just like that or cook it into something good. That changes it too. I don't remember the exact temps but you should be able to find the pretty easy. The butter will keep getting stronger up to a certain temperature and then once to hot it will start to burn off THC (bad). Crock pots work awesome I keep mine on low or warm whenever I'm home for a few days. I try to never let it boil. Add some water and when you strain it into a plastic container and put it in freezer the water will collect any dirt or dust that has made its way in (I'm not actually sure whats in the water but I know I'm glad I seperated it). I have also used vegetable shortening, coconut oil and most recently hempseed oil (still untested because its really concentrated and I think I need a moment for that one). 

If you do get around to taking notes please share, of the hundreds of batches I've made they are always little different, but I'm sure if you stuck to a strain or so and did some experiments you could get a good idea pretty quick.


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (May 17, 2012)

Just a tip with people having any trouble with butter, making dry ice or a high yielding iso extraction hash is really easy, then when the hash is obtained it can be dissolved into a very small amount of butter. I got about 23g's of hash in starbursts that were about 8in in diameter... now those were some fun.


----------



## Corso312 (May 19, 2012)

are you saying you infused hash into each starburst?


----------



## supchaka (May 19, 2012)

I think that most people who make butter use trim and shake and there's your problem right there. There's absolutely no consistency to that method. When I make butter I use bud only. I use 5g per stick of butter. I'd be scared to try the guy using 12! 

Unfortunately alot of people are using their trim to get rid of it, they'd be much better off making some dry ice hash instead. Making butter or oil with pure bud isn't cost effective so not likely something you're going to sell for a profit. It has to be with the intention that is for only yourself or friends. 

Just my thoughts!


----------



## Jogro (May 19, 2012)

Short of having it laboratory tested, the only definitive way of knowing how strong your butter is to actually try it. 

Of course if you always vary the ingredients and recipe, you'll never have any consistency in your butter! 

If you have to do it that way, at least make the butter in large batches so that way, your batch will last a long time before you have to "calibrate" it again by testing. 

Here are some tips to help ensure some kind of consistency:

1. Measure your ingredients carefully: ie use a scale to weigh the weed and measure the butter carefully. I know this sounds obvious, but people don't do it and then wonder why their butter is so strong/weak. 

2. A good rule of thumb is to use 2-3x as much weed as you would smoke per "dose" of butter. 


I think a good way to do this is to think of what you might want to MAKE with the butter, figure how much butter each portion will require, then calibrate accordingly. 

IE, mix up a batch of butter cookies, so that a "dose" is two or three cookies. That way you have a pretty good margin for error if your butter is too weak or strong.


----------



## twodragunns (Jul 5, 2012)

I use 25 grams of pure Tricome that I get from grinding my meds and with that I use 1 LB of unsalted butter and 3 cups of water. I boil the water in a a large stainless pot, then add the butter that is cut into 1/4 LB slabs and melt it together with water and then add the 25 grams of pure Tricomes to the mix and turn down heat to #2 which is the next setting above simmer and let it simmer on #2 for 1-2 hours and stire every 5-10 minutes. Then use cheesecloth to strain the pots contents and let it sit to cool on the kitchen counter for about an hour, then refrigerate overnight. The next day the canna butter is ready to be taken out of the container, so I take the butter and pat dry and store in a plastic container that is air tight in the freezer ....... this canna butter is so powerful i have to use half normal butter and half canna butter in all recipes. My brownies, cookies, and muffins are so powerful using this method that most folks have only been able to eat a single dose at a time and the effects are long lasting to 12 hours or more. I also sometimes make canna butter with herb/bud and grind it real fine and use 1 oz per 3 cups of water along with 1 LB of unsalted butter and cook for 2-3 hours .... works the same, but not near as powerful as the Tricome canna I make.

Happy and healthy medicating to all


----------



## MIKE catalano (Dec 4, 2017)

1993stoner said:


> Off topic but I'm high off a really stong brownie atm


Nice


----------

